# Anything I can do for foal registration?



## Horseproiamnot (Jan 2, 2020)

I bought a 2/3 month old foal with dam this past summer. I was told the foal was able to be registered with the Half AQHA or even PHBA. After a few months, I sold the mare and went to register the foal. I contacted the stallion owner (who was also the one who bred them) and asked for her to sign papers to have him registered. She refused saying that she didn’t sell the mare for enough and she would refuse to sign anything. I contacted the registry and was told he could be registered through DNA. So, start to get him registered and now I’m told she put a block on the Stallion so I can’t register my foal. She’s mad as she said it would make the foal worth more and no way she’s letting that happen. I’ve never heard of this and now can’t do what I wanted with him. Is there anything I can possibly do? I spent a good amount on him and planned on having him registered.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Nothing you can do. if the sale was contingent on the foal being registered, you'd have the breeder's certificate in your hand upon sale. I wouldn't worry about it too much, those two registries mean nothing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

You MAY be able to register him with PHBA only. Here's a clause from their registration rules. "GELDINGS OR SPAYED MARES COLOR

545. If a Palomino horse is not eligible for registration with one of the recognized breed associations listed above, it may be considered for registration strictly on color characteristics for the body, skin, eyes, markings and mane and tail.

546. The ancestry or bloodline of these horses will not be shown on the registration certificate, unless it can be verified in fact. Methods of verifying facts should include, but not be limited to, breeder certificates, stallion breeding reports, and methods through genetic testing via PHBA recognized laboratories.

547. Its sire or dam is pinto or cremello or perlino may be registered. Pedigree on the certificate of registration will reflect only recognized breed associations sires and dams, if it can be verified in fact.

548. The owner must supply four (4) color photographs (front, back, and each side of the horse). These pictures become the property of PHBA.

549. PHBA reserves the right to require the horse pass inspection and/or DNA type prior to registration.

550. All documents, specimens, photographs, etc. become property of PHBA."


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

And just IMHO, that breeder should be run out of town on a rail. I'm one that believes the horse's papers should go with them for life, not belong to the human. When I hear of these kinds of things my blood just boils.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've never heard of a half AQHA registry.

Some states have a "state"bred registry you could try.

And the PHBA would probably work for you.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And just IMHO, that breeder should be run out of town on a rail. I'm one that believes the horse's papers should go with them for life, not belong to the human. When I hear of these kinds of things my blood just boils.



I mean, what the hell is she going to need them for? Sign the transfer and send them on... Unllessssss there were never any papers or chance of papers in the first place... I know there's no AQHA papers... there's no such thing as a registered 1/2 QH. I mean, even AJ's Someday Foal won't be eligible for AQHA, only APHA, despite both parents being registered (AQHA - Stallion, APHA - AJ).


Here's one good thing about it. If this foal is colt, he'll presumably be gelded. Aside from what information could be gleaned from bloodlines (So far as any possible health boogers in the bushes, or personality traits), papers don't mean much for a non-breeding animal.


That said, it's a sucky deal to dangle the possibility of registering a foal just to entice buyers, which is what I suspect happened here.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I had never heard of "Half AQHA" as a registry...:think:
_I did some digging and found the Half-Registry.* http://www.halfquarterhorseregistry.com/*
__If you owned the dam, had her papers and registration number *and* DNA the foal to her blood, then you don't need the stallions._
_If she wasn't registered, then you may have a problem.
_
PHBA...if your horse meets their description requirements...
_Go for it._

If you have proof you bought the mare with foal on the side...then you have/had his dams paperwork put in your name and the DNA sample your vet takes {blood} from the baby when sent to the registry should match up to the stallions if he is in the legitimate registry.
I'm not sure how you put a block to the testing of a known crossing of certain registered mare to certain registered stallion resulting in pregnancy & birth...something sounds weird.
It either forms a match or tosses out as no-match for parentage. I'm not sure if it tells which is the match and which is the toss-out though.

If the owner didn't take the time, nor go for the expense of registering...then it kind of is her issue when you bought foal side the mare knowing she was registered and sire was supposedly too...
Some registries won't accept unless the breeder does the paperwork, submission of forms and the registries are trying to cull bad bloodlines from reproducing so limiting who is registered and who is not for those reasons..
But if the stallion_ has_ his DNA on file...not sure the owner can deny the registry to cross-match or try by running comparables..

_If_ the mare was registered, you _can_ prove you owned said mare and bought with her foal on side and want to register to the half registry I don't see the stud owner having any say in it.
You own(ed) part of the cross that made that baby...are paying the fees, then so be it.
You only need one registered parent to be in the half-registry.
Now if you are looking for a full registered AQHA that is different but still a possibility today if DNA is on file for both horses.
_Correct me if wrong, please...._
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> And just IMHO, that breeder should be run out of town on a rail. I'm one that believes the horse's papers should go with them for life, not belong to the human. When I hear of these kinds of things my blood just boils.


Of course many times the "breeder" is lying about the mare or stud being registered... So they actually have no papers....


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

What color is the foal, and how are the sire and dam registered? 

Many registries will work around a missing signature. Call and ask them about your options.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

What do you want to do with him? I assume the stallion is AQHA and the mare was unregistered? Or was she just not registered AQHA? If you are looking for a registered horse to show in breed registry shows then you buy a horse with papers or the signed paperwork in hand to turn over. Frankly at this point the only half registry IMO that does enough promoting and organizing to make if worth joining is the half Arabian registry. Otherwise there are local shows that are discipline specific and not breed related. Color registry could work if he fits the specifics set. 

Her stallion, her decision. What you put into him time and training wise will determine his worth.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I can't understand people that won't let the papers come with the horse (assuming the horse can be registered). Is money all they think about!? Papers are the horse's identity, and sure, it might make him more valuable, or it might not. (I trail ride so I don't care if the horse has papers, but I've seen plenty of registered horses cost the same as a grade). But if there is ANY chance it gives the horse a better life, why not let the horse go with his identity? At the very least, it gives him a wider pool of prospective owners if you ever go to sell him. 

Anyway, that really irks me too. If they love horses they should care about his future more than his "value." And if she sold the mare for cheap, how is that your or the foals fault?


----------



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

You can offer to pay the breeder the additional sum she thinks the foal is worth with the registration. If you do not have any signed statement that the foal will be registered on your bill of sale, you have no legal ground to stand on. So asking kindly is your best bet, and since her reasoning is money, you can offer the money. If the registration papers are very important to you that is likely to be your best route. As others have said, Palomino registry will offer registry to geldings without any other documentation. So you could register him that way to be able to compete at breed shows or points programs.


----------

